# A few Box Elders



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I started playing with the dye again, all 3 are from the same block cut into blanks. One has almost no flame, one has a little and the other one just went wild LOL Sorry about the photo skills, I'm working on that part...one day, one day


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are very cool and unique!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice good work.
Linda


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

beautiful work , bill....guess I gotta try that 'dye' stuff sometime..but not soon...lol

jim


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

What kind of dye are you using? Do you have any old enough to tell if it's going to fade over time?
Thanks, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

biggreen said:


> What kind of dye are you using? Do you have any old enough to tell if it's going to fade over time?
> Thanks, biggreen


used a water based dye on these, have no idea how long it will last..I will lose the pens I'm sure before they ever fade if they do

I'm just testing and playing. On the box elders, I mix some with minwax wood hardener, let it soak up and dry


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

The one on the left is definetly my favorite!! Great looking Pens Bill!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Getting out of the box eh !!

That was a pun.......sorry.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hard to believe they are from the same chunk of wood. Really look good.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, I really like the flamey one myself. Makes a burl look to it and I Love Burl.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Way cool; that pink one you should give to Buck Snort. 

TH


----------

